# Sony kd55 xf9005 panel



## hollymollyman (10. Mai 2018)

Hi!
Weiss jemand ob sony beim kd55xf9005 von 2018 ein 100hz panel verbaut hat?


----------



## lurker3d (10. Mai 2018)

nein siehe
XF9005 Series Technische Daten  | Fernseher | Sony DE


----------



## hollymollyman (10. Mai 2018)

Sonys seite verwirrt mich auch, weil dort nichts genaueres über die hz zahl steht.
In mehren reviews wird gesagt das das panel identisch sei zum letztjährigen xe9305 der hatte n 100 hz panel verbaut.


----------



## Ryle (10. Mai 2018)

Doch ist ein natives 100/120Hz Panel, zuspielen und verarbeiten kannst du UHD aber natürlich nur bis 60Hz. 1080p kann er wohl nativ auch mit 120Hz anzeigen, zumindest laut rtings.com 
Beim XE kann ich das bestätigen und ich sehe keinen Grund wieso das beim XF nicht auch funktionieren sollte.

Die Angaben bei Sony kann man meist vergessen, weil da immer was fehlt. Schau bei *rtings.com* oder *displayspecifications.com* nach, letztere gleichen Herstellerdaten mit reviews ab und sind immer ziemlich aktuell.


----------



## hollymollyman (10. Mai 2018)

Danke für die ausführliche antwort!
Sonys infos sind echt fürn ar..., sehr entäuschend.
Hab gestern mim support telefoniert seine erste antwort nach schilderung meiner frage,
"wenn der fernseher an oder aus ist" 
Hää!  Beim rest hab ich schon abgeschaltet 
Sonys antwort auf meine email war,
" wir können in nur informationen geben die auf unserer produktseite veröffentlicht wurden.
Daher ist es uns nicht gestattet ihnen weiterführende infos zu geben"
Klasse arbeit sony support!


----------



## warawarawiiu (17. Mai 2018)

Ryle schrieb:


> Doch ist ein natives 100/120Hz Panel, zuspielen und verarbeiten kannst du UHD aber natürlich nur bis 60Hz. 1080p kann er wohl nativ auch mit 120Hz anzeigen, zumindest laut rtings.com
> Beim XE kann ich das bestätigen und ich sehe keinen Grund wieso das beim XF nicht auch funktionieren sollte.
> 
> Die Angaben bei Sony kann man meist vergessen, weil da immer was fehlt. Schau bei *rtings.com* oder *displayspecifications.com* nach, letztere gleichen Herstellerdaten mit reviews ab und sind immer ziemlich aktuell.



Bei rtings und displayspecifications waere ich vorsichtig.... Da steht oft sehr viel Muell der nicht zutrifft.

Besser man geht direkt in Foren (hifi forum zb) und fragt dort direkt nach.

Oder als sehr verlässliche Quelle sehe ich immer digitalfernsehende..... Toller Youtube Kanal....
Hier ein test zum gesuchten tv:
YouTube


Edit: ab Minute 4 wird auf die 120hz eingegangen  

Dort wird immer sehr genau auf die Modelle eingegangen.


----------

